# Great pyr rash



## prepandthrive (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys i know its been a lil while but I got a question. Bear has developed a rash on his lower back. It got bad enough he chewed a patch of hair out. Its not fleas. I check him religiously. It is just random bumps like a rash. What could cause this and do I prevent it. After reading online a while we now add a capful of vinegar to his water. He doesn't chew anymore like he did but the bumps still pop up randomly along his spine. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Even a single flea can cause an allergic reaction. If you have him on a flea treatment and are positive beyond any shadow of doubt there isn't a flea in his environment, then check his bedding for ants or other insects. Maybe he is rubbing his back on something that is causing irritation? 

I have used "Calm Coat" for some skin issues, but for a rash it may be too oily. You could try it for a day or two and see if it helps. 

Hope it is resolved soon.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Could be mites, mange, fungus, or an alergic reaction to something in his food, bedding or even in the air. Best thingis to get a test done which can rule out mites/fungus etc. allergies are harder to track down, just have to exclude things untill you find the trigger.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sounds like what was on the neck of my cat (under chin) with the bumps and itching. The vet Rx was "Animax Ointment" and that cleared it right up. I agree with others in that you might want a vet to see it.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

What do you use for flea/tick prevention? I agree with the flea allergy being a possibility - even when on flea/tick meds, a single bite can cause a terrible reaction. You may not find any fleas on him if you use treatment, because it kills them when they bite the dog. 

I agree that it could be just about anything else -- including allergy to feed. What do you feed, and does he live inside or out?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Prys are notorious for hot spots and skin auto-immune type things. If you cut away the hair/mats as much as you can then put some steroids of some sort on it, it will get better within a couple of days under most circumstances. If you do't have any steroids, then just use some hydrocortisone. I had to take mine to the vet for prednisone at times too. It is just a problem with the breed. Them main thing is to get rid of the hair in that area.
https://www.google.com/search?site=...1.8.832.6a0EEmIOdXc#tbm=isch&q=hot+spots+dogs


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

What did your veterinarian say about the fur chewing?


----------

